# What's your favorite Christmas candy...



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

SinceI am 'possed to watch my sugar I limit myself to one box of Cella cherries for November and one for December and of course one to start off the New Year...and the "ones" that I get at the drive in groceries/drug store counters do not count...an then along with my dw fixing her Hello Dollies and her and her...


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Cella cherries are yummy, but my favorite is peppermint/chocolate bark, especially the kind they sell at Trader Joe's.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Christmas tree reeses. Something about them just tastes different & I love them.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Good, old fashioned candy canes. I especially love to put them in my hot chocolate. Nom!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*Assorted chocolates!*










*Vianka Van Bokkem*


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Liquor filled chocolates. I got some at Trader Joe's last year. I only eat candy at Christmas time because I stay away from sugar, and this year I'm going straight back to Trader Joe's for another box of these delicious little treats. But last year when I bought them, I had to wait until after noon time because it was Sunday and around here you are not allowed to buy alcohol on Sunday morning--as if people would stay home getting drunk on liquor chocolates instead of going to church.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Homemade caramels using the recipe my dad had.  Yum!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Homemade caramels using the recipe my dad had. Yum!


Post it please! DH asked me today if I had a recipe for these.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

We make cream cheese mints every year-- basically cream cheese, butter, powdered sugar and flavoring.  Food coloring makes them pink, green, etc.  YUM.

But the chocolate covered cherries are a weakness...


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

White chocolate peppermint bark


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Bought Christmas Peeps tonight. One pack snowmen, the other Christmas trees.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm not big into candy. Christmas cookies is a whole 'nother thing -- though I'm watching my sugar intake these days, too, so I won't be eating many of them either (unless I get some sugar-free cookies).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love my homemade caramels. They are so good that some of my friends beg me for them as Christmas presents. 

Aside from those, I love chocolate covered cherries (Cella being the best, other than the ones that I used to make many years ago.)

My mother and I used to make homemade marshmallows, homemade gumdrops, and divinity, all of which are delicious, too. I am always dieting, so I don't eat much candy. When I do, though, itmhas to be top quality. No way am I wasting calories on so-so candy.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm into candy all year, but Christmas is for other treats. I'm all over the pies and our family's big tradition, Finnish pulla. Mmmm.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Mmmm....  I love Mint Meltaways from Hickory Farms!  One of the best parts of the season.  My wife always drops a bag into my stocking.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

OK  BTackitt:  Here is Daddy's recipe.  It takes a long time, so pull up a stool to sit on as you stir!!!

1 can 14 1/2 oz. evaporated milk
1  3/4  cup light corn syrup
2 cups sugar
1 cup of butter

Cook in a 3 quart saucepan to 210.....reduce heat and continue to stir constantly until you reach 248....
immediately remove and stir in  4 tsp. vanilla and 1 cup chopped nuts

Pour into a buttered 9 inch square pan

Cool until you can handle...cut into small pieces and wrap with waxed paper.

Unless you get this exactly right, you may get caramels that are a bit soft or a bit hard..either way, they taste spectacular
ENJOY


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

But what's sweet without savory?  During the holidays, I make so much Chex Party Mix that I have to buy the mega-packs of Chex from Costco to keep up with the demand!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

My favorite as a kid was those ribbon candies.  I think they were peppermint and there was also a sweet kind, umm ... it was green and red, instead of white and red.

Now I've discovered a NEW favorite ... Hershey's mint cookie kisses ... OMG, to absolutely die for!  And their cherry ones too (I love Cello's, but I've come to like my own much more for some reason).


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I second candy canes, the peppermint and not those other flavors.  I LOVE peppermint...oh, and really dark chocolate.  People call me crazy for this but...I always get peppermint candy ice cream starting in December...and pick up a dark chocolate orange or two while I'm at it.  Hey, satsumas are in season...bye!  *Runs off to the market thru the snow...*

Tris


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

As a kid, chocolate covered cherries without a doubt. Now it's peppermint bark. Part of my ancestry is Slovenian and also Minnesotan so also have a weakness for potica.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> OK BTackitt: Here is Daddy's recipe. It takes a long time, so pull up a stool to sit on as you stir!!!
> 
> 1 can 14 1/2 oz. evaporated milk
> 1 3/4 cup light corn syrup
> ...


Thank you Prairiesky! I printed it out as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> OK BTackitt: Here is Daddy's recipe. It takes a long time, so pull up a stool to sit on as you stir!!!
> 
> 1 can 14 1/2 oz. evaporated milk
> 1 3/4 cup light corn syrup
> ...


That's similar to my recipe, only I use heavy cream.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

prairiesky said:


> OK BTackitt: Here is Daddy's recipe. It takes a long time, so pull up a stool to sit on as you stir!!!
> 
> Unless you get this exactly right, you may get caramels that are a bit soft or a bit hard..either way, they taste spectacular
> ENJOY


 You have convinced me that I FINALLY need a candy thermometer. This sounds like something my husband would love..especally with pecans in it. Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> That's similar to my recipe, only I use heavy cream.


 Cindy, can you share your recipe too?


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

This will probably make you laugh, but we have been known to use up to 3 candy thermometers in one pan.  We have found over the years that they all read differently.  So, if one year the caramel is too hard, we look at all of them and take an average.  It's crazy!  Honestly, we have had so much fun doing this with our dad.  He passed 2 years ago, and I miss him so much this time of year.  No matter how sick he was, he had to do a candy day before Christmas.  We would do caramels, fudge and penuche nut rolls.
Michelle, I live in a community with many Slovenians, me included.  So every Christmas we have lots of potica and kielbasa.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Here's my recipe:

Caramels

Ingredients:

4 tablespoons unsalted butter (1/2 stick)
1 ½ c. heavy cream
2 c. granulated sugar
½ c. light corn syrup
pinch of salt (do not omit this!)
1 ½ tsp. REAL vanilla, if at all possible

Grease or butter a 9-inch square baking pan or dish. (I make a foil sling using Reynolds Wrap Release. I fold it so that it’s slightly less than 9-in. wide, and make it long enough that it extends over the edges of the pan. I butter it well, and use it to lift the candy from the dish once it’s cooled to room temperature.)

Combine all ingredients except the vanilla in a 3-qt. saucepan (no smaller). Put over low heat, stirring constantly until the sugar has dissolved completely. 

Cook over low to medium heat, stirring only occasionally, until the caramel reaches the firm ball stage (245 degrees F.). Stir in the vanilla, and then pour the mixture into the prepared pan. 

Cool to room temperature. Remove candy from pan, and then cut it into small squares with a sharp knife or a pizza cutter.

Wrap each square in either waxed paper, plastic wrap, parchment paper, or special candy wrappers with ends that stay twisted.

Rumor has it that these will stay fresh for weeks, but are best eaten fresh. They never have stayed on the plate long enough to see how they are weeks later.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Here's my recipe:


Thanks Cindy! I printed it out already. I want to try both recipes.
Do you ever make a double batch, or would that throw off the recipe?
(I have a large family, so I usually double or triple recipes when possible.)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Thanks Cindy! I printed it out already. I want to try both recipes.
> Do you ever make a double batch, or would that throw off the recipe?
> (I have a large family, so I usually double or triple recipes when possible.)


I've tried double batches, but they're not always successful. It would certainly take a large pan, as the caramel mixture makes its way pretty high up the sides of the 3-qt. pan when it begins boiling.

You'll find that you can cut the caramels into as many as 64 pieces. (The worst part about that is having to wrap them. If people are going to be eating them really soon after they're cooled, you could try not wrapping all of them. They'll spread out a bit in a warm room, though.)

Occasionally, people have trouble making this firm up properly, which I usually blame on their candy thermometers. If you are sure your thermometer is accurate, you'll be ok. You could do the firm ball test, as well. The only problem with that is that the candy's temperature begins to climb. Anything between 245 and 250 is technically "firm ball," but when doing the water test, you have to work quickly so that the candy doesn't pass the right stage.

If, by chance, there's a problem with the firmness of the candy (which I've never experienced), it makes a fantastic caramel sauce when heated with a bit of cream or milk. It's great on ice cream, pie, etc. (Or just a spoon!) Of course, you can make the sauce out of candy that's the correct firmness, too. "Bon apetit," as the late great Julia Child said so often.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I've tried double batches, but they're not always successful. It would certainly take a large pan, as the caramel mixture makes its way pretty high up the sides of the 3-qt. pan when it begins boiling.


Thanks again Cindy. I printed that post too and will staple it to the recipe. I've always loved to bake, but never ventured into
candy making before. My Mother used to make fudge and she did the water test, but I think I'd be better off with a thermometer.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Those carmel recipes sound delicious!  My favorite Christmas candies are called Clear Toys.  I think they originated with the Pennslyvania Dutch and are a molded candy made mostly from sugar.  We always received them in our Christmas stockings, and I have continued the tradition for my children and now my grandchildren.  They are getting a bit difficult to find.  This year I ordered them on-line.  I most likely would not eat them at any other time of the year, so I can't say that I would recommend them for their taste, but they are a traditional part of Christmas for me.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm all about the fudge! (No nuts, however, thank you very much!) I also usually go on a candy cane bender, as well.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'm not big into candy. Christmas cookies is a whole 'nother thing -- though I'm watching my sugar intake these days, too, so I won't be eating many of them either (unless I get some sugar-free cookies).


I found Pillsbury Sugar Free chocolate and vanilla with chocolate and vanilla sugar free icing at walley world...fyi


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I love those freaking chocolate oranges that come out this time on year. and candy canes...I have to have a couple of candy canes.

I also have to make some ThumpaFudge...if I don't, people threaten to hurt me.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I would trade any of you in for a some Mint M&M's and a chocolate orange .....


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Daddy's recipe makes a whole lot of caramels.  You will get tired of cutting and wrapping them.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Daddy's recipe makes a whole lot of caramels. You will get tired of cutting and wrapping them.


Isn't that the truth? I end up wrapping so many caramels that I almost get to the point where, when someone in my family asks what I want for Christmas, I want to say, "Wrap my caramels." I love making them (and leaving a bit in the pan for quality control  ), but could easily pass on the wrapping.

Oh, yes, Geoffrey! Love chocolate-covered orange jellies. My grandmother used to love them, so when I get to eat a few, it's as if she's around. (She passed away in 1963, when I was in jr. high. She lived with us, and I adored her.) Thanks for reminding me to put some on my shopping list.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Our family has a tradition of making candy all day... actually a couple of days during the holidays. We make fudge, pralines & bourbon balls.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Our family has a tradition of making candy all day... actually a couple of days during the holidays. We make fudge, pralines & bourbon balls.


Isn't it fun? My mom and I used to do that, and then, when my kids were young before I went back to teaching, a neighbor and I got together to make lots of candy. I miss those days!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Isn't it fun? My mom and I used to do that, and then, when my kids were young before I went back to teaching, a neighbor and I got together to make lots of candy. I miss those days!


Yes, it's my MIL, my DD and me... OK... my Pom helps out a bit with clean up too! All of the girls together in the kitchen for the holidays... Christmas movies playing in the background, laughing and acting silly... just plain fun!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yes, it's my MIL, my DD and me... OK... my Pom helps out a bit with clean up too! All of the girls together in the kitchen for the holidays... Christmas movies playing in the background, laughing and acting silly... just plain fun!


I made fudge yesterday, and less than half remains already.. sigh.. I'll make more tomorrow.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I made fudge yesterday, and less than half remains already.. sigh.. I'll make more tomorrow.


If you need a quality control/taste tester, just let me know!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I made fudge yesterday, and less than half remains already.. sigh.. I'll make more tomorrow.


_WHERE_ do you live again?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I just remembered that my dad was always given a box of candy every Christmas from the old-time pharmacist in our town. They were Bavarian Mints, made, I think, by Russell Stover. Those had to be among the best candy I ever ate, as they literally melted in your mouth, and were velvety smooth. (I think Russell Stover now makes a French Mint candy that is similar. I don't know if they still make the Bavarian Mints, but I can't imagine why they would discontinue something so delicious.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I am now the proud owner of a candy thermometer!  Probably won't try the caramels recipe(s) until the kids go back to school next week.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

My favorite that I make every year is English Toffee.  One year I didn't feel like it because, frankly, I have no off switch for these.  All of my friends and family protested until I gave in.  Now I wrap them up and give them to them for gifts.


----------

